# Red Lake



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey guys... I am heading to Red this weekend with a few buddies. Wondering if you have heard any reports? I have never been up there, you guys have any pointers on where to fish and what to fish with??!!

Thanks Josh


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

everything you need is here! have fun, i love that lake! just wish we could fish more of it!

link removed sorry i didn't know about the rule! my bad!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I'll let it go this time, unless Huey cuts it down, but please refrain from cross posting links to another forum/advertising-based site. Better to just PM the links. Thanks.


----------



## birddog131 (Oct 28, 2004)

Just recieved this in an email today:
Last weekend I had some friends up that bumped into Genz and his crew doing a video.The walleye bite is still HOT,they would setup in 12-14ft during the day and catch walleyes,usually 20-30 per guy then in the evening move clos in to 8-10ft of water (sand break) and the bite would continue right at dark as long as they had little or no activety on the ice,it was curical to be quiet up shallow even though the ice is 36"s thick.

Get youself some Red Glow jiggin spoons,just like the crappies the eyes like "red glow"...

We were up there 3 weeks ago, and going back next weekend: We had to finally pull up our rattle reels, after constant action from 11:00 P.M. until 4:30 a.m the day bite was slow, but allowed for plenty of visiting and cards. You'll have a blast:


----------

